

On negotiating your first few partnerships - revorad
http://danshipper.com/on-negotiating-your-first-few-partnerships

======
mathattack
I liked the comment about "You can't grow bigger than your partners." This is
very true of small firms starting with small partners. If you want a 5 person
consulting firm to resell your product, you get a lot of attention, but not a
lot of traction. The opposite has a danger too though - if you sign up IBM or
Accenture as a first partner, you may be too small for them to care. The ideal
is finding a way to sign up with one set of partners that allows you to
outgrow them if needed.

------
johnrob
What exactly does a partnering company get if the escrow is triggered? They
obviously get your source code, but the question is what are they allowed to
do with it...

~~~
dshipper
Generally they just get a limited, non-exclusive license to use the code for
their own purposes. e.g. they can't resell it so someone else, just use it the
way they would have had the escrow not been triggered.

------
alexkearns
This is a really useful article on a rarely covered aspect of running a small
start-up. Thanks.

~~~
dshipper
Thanks! Glad you thought so

------
radnam
This article is incredibly useful and timing cannot be more right for us.
Thanks for sharing !

